

Why Nokia is releasing a netbook - tuukkah
http://www.techradar.com/news/mobile-computing/laptops/why-nokia-is-releasing-a-netbook-628515

======
nuweborder
Its about time a mobile phone company gets into the netbook market. 3G
broadband, WiFi, bluetooth, 12 hr battery etc etc. Sold! I can definately run
my business from anywhere with that device, and not have to lug my current
toshiba. Great laptop, but built to do it all like a desktop.

